# "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls" [merged with "Lottery Odds"]



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">For the lovely NBA Lottery, the chances of having the winning combination are distributed as follows:

1. 250 combinations, 25% chance of receiving the #1 pick
2. 199 combinations, 19.9% chance
3. 156 combinations, 15.6% chance
4. 119 combinations, 11.9% chance
5. 88 combinations, 8.8% chance
6. 63 combinations, 6.3% chance
7. 43 combinations, 4.3% chance
8. 28 combinations, 2.8% chance
9. 17 combinations, 1.7% chance
10. 11 combinations, 1.1% chance
11. 8 combinations, 0.8% chance
12. 7 combinations, 0.7% chance
13. 6 combinations, 0.6% chance
14. 5 combinations, 0.5% chance

For this draft, a top two selection would suffice.

<table bgcolor="white" border="2" rules="all" width="80%"><tbody><tr><td align="left">Team</td> <td>Chances</td> <td>1st</td> <td>2nd</td> <td>3rd</td> <td>4th</td> <td>5th</td> <td>6th</td> <td>7th</td> <td>8th</td> <td>9th</td> <td>10th</td> <td>11th</td> <td>12th</td> <td>13th</td> <td>14th</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">1
</td> <td>250</td> <td>.250</td> <td>.215</td> <td>.177</td> <td>.358</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">2</td> <td>199</td> <td>.199</td> <td>.188</td> <td>.171</td> <td>.319</td> <td>.124</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">3</td> <td>138</td> <td>.138</td> <td>.142</td> <td>.145</td> <td>.238</td> <td>.290</td> <td>.045</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">4</td> <td>137</td> <td>.137</td> <td>.142</td> <td>.145</td> <td>.085</td> <td>.323</td> <td>.156</td> <td>.013</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">5</td> <td>88</td> <td>.088</td> <td>.096</td> <td>.106</td> <td>
</td> <td>.262</td> <td>.359</td> <td>.084</td> <td>.004</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">6</td> <td>53</td> <td>.053</td> <td>.060</td> <td>.070</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.440</td> <td>.330</td> <td>.045</td> <td>.001</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">7</td> <td>53</td> <td>.053</td> <td>.060</td> <td>.070</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.573</td> <td>.226</td> <td>.018</td> <td>.000</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">8</td> <td>23</td> <td>.023</td> <td>.027</td> <td>.032</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.725</td> <td>.184</td> <td>.009</td> <td>.000</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">9</td> <td>22</td> <td>.022</td> <td>.026</td> <td>.031</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.797</td> <td>.121</td> <td>.004</td> <td>.000</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">10</td> <td>11</td> <td>.011</td> <td>.013</td> <td>.016</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.870</td> <td>.089</td> <td>.002</td> <td>.000</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">11</td> <td>8</td> <td>.008</td> <td>.009</td> <td>.012</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.908</td> <td>.063</td> <td>.001</td> <td>.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">12</td> <td>7</td> <td>.007</td> <td>.008</td> <td>.010</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.935</td> <td>.039</td> <td>.000</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">13
</td> <td>6</td> <td>.006</td> <td>.007</td> <td>.009</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.960</td> <td>.018</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left">14
</td> <td>5</td> <td>.005</td> <td>.006</td> <td>.007</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>.982</td></tr></tbody></table>
- cpawfan</td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

<table class="MsoNormalTable" style="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 
</td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt; width: 30pt;" width="40"> *W*<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt; width: 30pt;" width="40"> *L*<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt; width: 30pt;" width="40"> *PCT*<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt; width: 30pt;" width="40"> *GB*<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt; width: 40.85pt;" width="54"> *STRK*<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt; width: 29.65pt;" width="40"> *L10*<o></o>​ </td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Memphis<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 11<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 34<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .244<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 25 ½​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 2<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 3-7<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Boston<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 12<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 31<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .279<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 23 ½<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 11<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 0-10<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Philadelphia<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 14<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 31<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .311<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 22 ½<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Won 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 5-5<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Charlotte<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 15<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 28<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .349<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 20 ½<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 5-5<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Atlanta<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 15<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 27<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .357<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 20<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 5-5<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Seattle<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 17<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 26<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .395<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 18 ½<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Won 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 4-6<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Sacramento<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 17<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 25<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .405<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 18<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 2<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 3-7<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Milwaukee<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 18<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 26<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .409<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 18<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Won 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 2-8<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> New York<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 19<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 27<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .413<o></o>​  </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 18<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 4-6<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> NO/Oklahoma City<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 18<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 25<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .419<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 17 ½<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Won 2<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 6-4<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Portland<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 19<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 26<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .422<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 17 ½<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Won 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 5-5<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Miami<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 19<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 25<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .432<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 17<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 3<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 4-6<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Golden State<o></o> </td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 21<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 23<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .477<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 15<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Won 2<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 4-6<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Minnesota<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 21<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 22<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .488<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 14 ½<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Won 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 4-6<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> </tbody></table> <o>
Currently, Celtics have a 19.9% chance at the top pick, a 38.7% chance at one of the top two picks, and a 55.8% chance at one of the top three picks.
</o>


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

I see lost 11 in a row...and I just laugh.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*



BostonBasketball said:


> I see lost 11 in a row...and I just laugh.




same here...and in fact if u take the 1-week period where we won 5 games in a row out of the equation over the other 11 weeks of the season we have only been able to watch 7 wins...definitely laughable numbers


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

Man I am ready for the silver lining. We'll have to wait some more - but I really hope it comes.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

By the way I just saw a stat. Celtics just tied a franchise record for worst record in a 20 game span at 2-18. There is a difference though in that we are losing mainly due to highly inexperienced youth, with pretty much zero healthy vets, and not simply losing because of general suck-ness. 

It helps me sleep to know this.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

in my opinion pierce has been healthy for quite some time...first it was 1-2 weeks then oo another week or 2 more then ummm maybe after the all star break...sounds fishy to me...hes fine...but who wouldnt take half a season off while pulling in 15 mill a year when the powers that be ask u to dog it for a bit




Causeway said:


> Man I am ready for the silver lining. We'll have to wait some more - but I really hope it comes.



it looks like it will be a high draft pick...lets hope it doesnt go to waste like last years pick did


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

I'd bet he's fine as well. I should have siad healthy "playing" vets.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

Anyone wanna take a guess what kind of % the Celtics had in the Duncan draft?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*



aquaitious said:


> Anyone wanna take a guess what kind of % the Celtics had in the Duncan draft?


A 27.1% chance in a one-player draft.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*



Premier said:


> A 27.1% chance in a one-player draft.


Touché...

But I was looking for the total, which was around 36 percent.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

<table class="MsoNormalTable" style="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 
</td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt; width: 30pt;" width="40"> *W*<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt; width: 30pt;" width="40"> *L*<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt; width: 30pt;" width="40"> *PCT*<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt; width: 40.85pt;" width="54"> *STRK*<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt; width: 29.65pt;" width="40"> *L10*<o></o>​ </td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Memphis<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 12<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 34<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .261<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Won 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 3-7<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Boston<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 12<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 32<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .272<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 12<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 0-10<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Philadelphia<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 14<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 32<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .304<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Won 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 4-6<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Charlotte<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 16<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 28<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .364<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 5-5<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Atlanta<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 16<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 27<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .372<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Won 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 6-4<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Seattle<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 17<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 28<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .378<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 2<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 4-6<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Sacramento<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 17<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 26<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .395<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 3<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 3-7<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Milwaukee<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 18<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 27<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .400<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 2-8<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> New York<o></o>
 </td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 19<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 27<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .413<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 4-6<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Portland<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 19<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 27<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .413<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 5-5<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> <o></o>NO/Oklahoma City </td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 19<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 25<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .432<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Won 3<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 5-5<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Miami<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 20<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 25<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .444<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Won 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 5-5<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> Golden State<o></o> </td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 21<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 24<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .467<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Lost 1<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 3-7<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> New Jersey<o></o>
</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 22<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> 23<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"> .489<o></o>​ </td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> Won 2<o></o>​ </nobr></td> <td style="padding: 2.25pt;"><nobr> 6-4<o></o>​ </nobr></td> </tr> </tbody></table> <o>
Currently, Celtics have a 19.9% chance at the top pick, a 38.7% chance at one of the top two picks, and a 55.8% chance at one of the top three picks.</o>


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

no need to keep updating it prem...just put the c's at 12-70 and call it a year


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

I have a bet with a friend who is a Laker fan. Made the bet before the season. It's regular season record. He gave me 12 games. I'd say that one is over.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

In the Draft Forum, we are having a voting mock draft where each pick will be selected by bbb.net posters.

The vote for #1 http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=337215


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left"></td><td width="40"> ................................................................................. *W*</td><td width="40">*L*</td><td width="40">*PCT*</td><td width="40">*STRK*</td><td width="40">*L10*</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Memphis</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--><td>................................................................................. 12</td><td>36</td><td class="sortcell">.250</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td><td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Boston</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--><td>................................................................................. 12</td><td>34</td><td class="sortcell">.261</td><td><nobr>Lost 14</nobr></td><td><nobr>0-10</nobr></td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Philadelphia</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--><td>................................................................................. 16</td><td>33</td><td class="sortcell">.327</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td><td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Seattle</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--><td>................................................................................. 17</td><td>31</td><td class="sortcell">.354</td><td><nobr>Lost 5</nobr></td><td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Milwaukee</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--><td>................................................................................. 18</td><td>30</td><td class="sortcell">.375</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td><td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Charlotte</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--><td>................................................................................. 18</td><td>30</td><td class="sortcell">.375</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td><td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Atlanta</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--><td>................................................................................. 18</td><td>29</td><td class="sortcell">.383</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td><td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Portland</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--><td>................................................................................. 20</td><td>29</td><td class="sortcell">.408</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td><td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">New York</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--><td>................................................................................... 21</td><td>28</td><td class="sortcell">.429</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td><td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Sacramento</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--><td>................................................................................. 20</td><td>26</td><td class="sortcell">.435</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td><td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--><td>................................................................................. 21</td><td>27</td><td class="sortcell">.438</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td><td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">New Jersey</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--><td>................................................................................... 22</td><td>27</td><td class="sortcell">.449</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td><td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Minnesota</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--><td>............................................................................ 22</td><td>26</td><td class="sortcell">.458</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td><td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Golden State</td><!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--><td>.......................................................................................... 23</td><td>26</td><td class="sortcell">.469</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td><td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>
Currently, Celtics have a 19.9% chance at the top pick, a 38.7% chance at one of the top two picks, and a 55.8% chance at one of the top three picks.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

Oden or Durant...We will get 1 on them


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

Grizz need to win some ball games.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

I saw something on ESPN today about every team with a 15+ game losing streak have had the first overall pick since 01-02.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> it looks like it will be a high draft pick...lets hope it doesnt go to waste like last years pick did


I hear they're dealing Szczerbiak and the first pick to Charlotte for Brevin Knight and a future first.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*



ehmunro said:


> I hear they're dealing Szczerbiak and the first pick to Charlotte for Brevin Knight and a future first.


Where did you hear that?

So the Celtics are going to sell their pick for Cap Space and a Future First. Pierce is the GM after all.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*



WildByNature said:


> Where did you hear that?
> 
> So the Celtics are going to sell their pick for Cap Space and a Future First. Pierce is the GM after all.


He was being ironic, that's what the C's did last year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*



WildByNature said:


> Where did you hear that?
> 
> So the Celtics are going to sell their pick for Cap Space and a Future First. [strike]Pierce is the GM after all[/strike] *I'm sorry, I forgot that Danwyc Aingebeck is in charge. You're probably right*.


Corrected.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="15">National Basketball Association</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left"> *
*</td> <td width="40">*W*</td> <td width="40">*L*</td> <td width="40">*PCT*</td> <td width="40">*HM*</td> <td width="40">*RD*</td> <td width="40">*CONF*</td> <td width="40">*DIV*</td> <td width="40">*PF*</td> <td width="40">*PA*</td> <td width="40">*DIFF*</td> <td width="40">*STRK*</td> <td width="40">*L10*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Boston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>12</td> <td>37</td> <td class="sortcell">*.245*</td> <td><nobr>4-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-7</nobr></td> <td>95.9</td> <td>99.7</td> <td class="redfont">-3.8</td><td><nobr>*Lost 17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*0-10*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>13</td> <td>38</td> <td class="sortcell">*.255*</td> <td><nobr>10-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-12</nobr></td> <td>100.5</td> <td>105.4</td> <td class="redfont">-4.8</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-7*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Philadelphia</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>17</td> <td>34</td> <td class="sortcell">*.333*</td> <td><nobr>9-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-5</nobr></td> <td>95.1</td> <td>99.0</td> <td class="redfont">-3.9</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Charlotte</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>18</td> <td>32</td> <td class="sortcell">*.360*</td> <td><nobr>10-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> <td>95.0</td> <td>100.0</td> <td class="redfont">-5.1</td><td><nobr>*Lost 3*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>18</td> <td>31</td> <td class="sortcell">*.367*</td> <td><nobr>13-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-6</nobr></td> <td>99.9</td> <td>102.9</td> <td class="redfont">-3.0</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Milwaukee</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>19</td> <td>31</td> <td class="sortcell">*.380*</td> <td>11-9<nobr></nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-22</nobr></td> <td>9-20<nobr></nobr></td> <td>1-8<nobr></nobr></td> <td>99.6</td> <td>103.7</td> <td class="redfont">-4.1</td><td>*Lost 1*<nobr></nobr></td> <td>*2-8*<nobr></nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Atlanta</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>19</td> <td>30</td> <td class="sortcell">*.388*</td> <td><nobr>9-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-5</nobr></td> <td>91.9</td> <td>96.3</td> <td class="redfont">-4.4</td><td>*Won 1*<nobr></nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>21</td> <td>30</td> <td class="sortcell">*.412*</td> <td><nobr>12-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-4</nobr></td> <td>93.8</td> <td>98.0</td> <td class="redfont">-4.2</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">New York</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>22</td> <td>28</td> <td class="sortcell">*.440*</td> <td><nobr>13-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-5</nobr></td> <td>99.9</td> <td>101.8</td> <td class="redfont">-1.8</td><td><nobr>*Won 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>21</td> <td>26</td> <td class="sortcell">*.447*</td> <td><nobr>15-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-6</nobr></td> <td>99.9</td> <td>100.4</td> <td class="redfont">-0.5</td><td><nobr>*Won 4*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>23</td> <td>27</td> <td class="sortcell">*.460*</td> <td><nobr>14-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-5</nobr></td> <td>96.2</td> <td>97.1</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-7*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>23</td> <td>27</td> <td class="sortcell">*.460*</td> <td><nobr>17-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> <td>105.2</td> <td>107.1</td> <td class="redfont">-2.0</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>23</td> <td>27</td> <td class="sortcell">*.460*</td> <td><nobr>15-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-6</nobr></td> <td>91.5</td> <td>94.1</td> <td class="redfont">-2.5</td><td><nobr>*Won 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-3*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">New Jersey</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>24</td> <td>27</td> <td class="sortcell">*.471*</td> <td><nobr>13-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>97.3</td> <td>98.2</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>*Won 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>
Currently, Celtics have a* 25.0% chance at the top pick*, a *46.5% chance at one of the top two* picks, and a *64.2% chance at one of the top three* picks.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

It is worth mentioning that if we finish with the worst record in the league we are guaranteed top 4.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

Top four is still nice, though I fear that Ainge will take Noah if we don't finish in the top two. My top five is 1) Oden 2) Durant 3) Brandan Wright 4) Spencer Hawes 5) Chase Budinger [as Al Horford doesn't fit with the Celtics at all].


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

if danny freakin ainge takes jokim noah after this miserable season im hanging up my celtics fan sneakers until he is fired...that will be the worst possible pick...just like when there were talks that he would have taken robert swift or rafael araujo over jefferson if they were available...danny dont be stupid


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*

Ainge can draft. He's done well with picks so far. I see no reason why that should change.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> if danny freakin ainge takes jokim noah after this miserable season im hanging up my celtics fan sneakers until he is fired...that will be the worst possible pick...just like when there were talks that he would have taken robert swift or rafael araujo over jefferson if they were available...danny dont be stupid


If it's any comfort to you, in the unlikely event that the Bucks fail to end Boston's _moral victory_ streak the Doc StrAinge Error is likely over here in Boston. Unless they eke out a win in Sacramento, it's a tough sell to get fans to pay for a ticket price hike when you've just had an historically bad season and the guys that have run the franchise into the ground are still running the show.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*



ehmunro said:


> If it's any comfort to you, in the unlikely event that the Bucks end Boston's _moral victory_ streak the Doc StrAinge Error is likely over here in Boston. Unless they eke out a win in Sacramento, it's a tough sell to get fans to pay for a ticket price hike when you've just had an historically bad season and the guys that have run the franchise into the ground are still running the show.




if and when danny ainge is fired i will throw a party for everyone here at bbb.net...then when the new gm take over and trades for antoine ill throw another party...it would be amazing!!!!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> if and when danny ainge is fired i will throw a party for everyone here at bbb.net...then when the new gm take over and trades for antoine ill throw another party...it would be amazing!!!!


If the new GM trades for Walker I'll kill him myself.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*



ehmunro said:


> If the new GM trades for Walker I'll kill him myself.



to get to him ull have to get through me hahaha


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: "Tracking the Ping Pong Balls"*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> to get to him ull have to get through me hahaha


The only GM who'd trade for Toine now, is you.

So going through you would mean he's done with the GM, too. It'd be like killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Lottery Odds*

Number of ping-pong balls:

Boston 250 
Memphis 199 
Philadelphia 156 
Milwaukee 119 
Seattle 88 
Charlotte 63 
Atlanta 43 
Portland 28 
Sacramento 17 
Minnesota 11 
New York 8 
Golden State 7 
New Jersey 6 
L.A. Clippers 5 


As I understand it, we have ONLY a 48 percent chance to get one of the top 2 picks!!!

Can you say 1997 all over again?


When we end up with the 4th pick...who would we select? Noah?

Could we trade the 4th pick and some young players to get a solid contributor?


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Lottery Odds*

Depends if you feel that your big men are good enough or if you want to get someone else. Brandon Wright is a good pick too


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Lottery Odds*

If you don't get a top 2 pick you have to trade it. If you don't you will have to deal with Pierce demanding a trade and more suckitude.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Lottery Odds*



BostonBasketball said:


> If you don't get a top 2 pick you have to trade it. If you don't you will have to deal with Pierce demanding a trade and more suckitude.




if you wait to trade it the value of it goes down exponentially...if you trade it while theres still a chance at the top pick u could get much more..we are not going to get the top pick because our luck this year and in the last 10 has been crap anyway so might as well trade it now


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Lottery Odds*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> if you wait to trade it the value of it goes down exponentially...if you trade it while theres still a chance at the top pick u could get much more..we are not going to get the top pick because our luck this year and in the last 10 has been crap anyway so might as well trade it now


Well you can't trade it now cause the deadline has passed, but if you could and the pick did turn into Oden or Durant Ainge would be fired in about 5 seconds. You can't trade a 50/50 shot at one of those guys for say a pau gasol...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Lottery Odds*



BostonBasketball said:


> but if you could and the pick did turn into Oden or Durant Ainge would be fired in about 5 seconds.




and that would be a bad thing???

right now i might almost trade the damn pick just to get rid of that clown


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Lottery Odds*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and that would be a bad thing???
> 
> right now i might almost trade the damn pick just to get rid of that clown


well no...but Danny gets to make the choice and he might think it a bad thing.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

You can't deal a 48% chance at Oden or Durant. Its that simple. Lets stop discussing it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

When in the world did a 48 percent change become "only?" in the NBA draft?

We have a as much as a chance as the other 13 teams COMBINED!


In 97, we "only" had a 36 percent chance of grabbing Dunkin, I think the odds of coming out with number 1 and 2 are far greater this time around.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> You can't deal a 48% chance at Oden or Durant. Its that simple. Lets stop discussing it.




ITS NOT A 48% CHANCE AT ODEN OR DURANT!!! NOT YET!!!...it amazes me how everyone just assumes that both of these guys are coming out for next years draft...have they declared yet?? NO...theres a good chance that at leat one of them doesnt...in that case making even the number 2 pick not good enough...also...we do not have the worst record in the league at the end of the season yet...memphis could easily overtake us...factor in those 2 variables and your 48% chance gets cut in half


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> You can't deal a 48% chance at Oden or Durant. Its that simple. Lets stop discussing it.


I would, but only if there were a 100% chance that Doc StrAingelove would go with the pick.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

So let's get this straight....Durant's dad said last week he is pleased with his son's academic progress...and he may not come out. Oden is also said to be a very cerebral kid...and might not come out....and even if they do come out....

WE HAVE A 52 PERCENT CHANCE OF NOT GETTING EITHER ONE OF THEM!!!

C'MON GUYS!!! BEAT THOSE KNICKS AND KEEP THEM OUT OF THE PLAYOFFS!!!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)




----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> So let's get this straight....Durant's dad said last week he is pleased with his son's academic progress...and he may not come out. Oden is also said to be a very cerebral kid...and might not come out....and even if they do come out....
> 
> WE HAVE A 52 PERCENT CHANCE OF NOT GETTING EITHER ONE OF THEM!!!




Amen...the rest of this board doesnt want to acknowledge the fact that theres a chance one or both dont come out


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Amen...the rest of this board doesnt want to acknowledge the fact that theres a chance one or both dont come out


There's also a chance that Aliens will attack us tonight, but I don't see anyone talking about that.

Yes, everything's possible, but how many times to athletes really pull out of the draft WHEN THEY ARE A LOCK AT ONE AND TWO?!?!


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Well Noah and Leinart are two recent examples.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Neither were locks.


----------



## AmericanGod (Jul 29, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> There's also a chance that Aliens will attack us tonight, but I don't see anyone talking about that.
> 
> Yes, everything's possible, but how many times to athletes really pull out of the draft WHEN THEY ARE A LOCK AT ONE AND TWO?!?!


Amen. As much as there's a chance that they don't come out, there's the same chance they DO come out. Plus, what are you going to do now anyways other than tank? We're too far in the hole to shoot for the playoffs and why risk another injury to Pierce by playing him too much?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

There's more of a chance then people are letting on. However Noah is an exception - he comes from a wealthy family so $ is not really an issue.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Tim Duncan was a LOCK after his junior season.


----------

